# deleting campsite entry



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to delete one of my entries in the campsite database?

It was a wild camping spot but the local council are about to change the designation of the road so it will no longer be accessible
thanks

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris, you can't, but if you tell me which one, I can I think.

Ian


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks - it is the Stonehaven wild camping spot, entered by me a couple of years ago.
After 2 years of hassle with groups of 'travellers' I gather that the local council are about to change the designation of the road and possibly put up some kind of barrier. Whatever they do it is no longer a place I would recommend as safe.

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris, sorry I can edit it but not delete it, hopefully one of the mods will see this and delete it, if not I will pm one of them.

Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The correct procedure for deleting sites is the same as for any alteration; send in a review of the site stating clearly what you require and why. The reviews are always read by one of the admins before being approved or rejected so any alterations can be done by them and we will always act on information received. This applies to any errors, duplications, closures etc.

I'll take a look at that one for you now ardgour, thanks for letting us know.

EDIT: All done and dusted, site deleted.


----------

